

The Emperor’s Old Clothes - carlosgg
http://zoo.cs.yale.edu/classes/cs422/2014/bib/hoare81emperor.pdf

======
slacka
13 pages of text, no upvotes. Can someone please give a TLDR? First page was
all intro. Scanned the last page; didn't get the point. I'll go back and read
it, if the summary looks interesting.

